# 60 Gallon Vivarium- Need Opinion



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

hi everyone,

I've been a long-time lurker but have recently been more active on these boards. I have had mantellas for a while but wanted to build a viv for some dart frogs. this is the viv almost finished. The only thing I need to add is a couple more plants to offer more shelter, and this is where I need your opinion. I am also going to add a lot of leaf litter once again a chance to collect some. The background is made of clay and will hopefully grow some Moss as various types of mosses where included in the clay mix and I slathered it with a moss mix afterwards. I also put some vine clippings so hopefully those will take in the next couple months.
With that being said, what do you guys recommend as far as frog species? Due to limited headroom ( only about 12 inches) I assume a terrestrial frog would probably be the best idea. Your thoughts? (I apologize for the shaky camera work, I need to ease off the coffee)

60 gallon vivarium - YouTube


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

It looks really nice. Im sure if youve been lurking then you know that people are going to suggest that you let some of that moss give way to leaf litter, the grogs will feel more comfortable wt the open layout and youll have a place for microfauna to thrive. A second thing is getting a bunch of broms which you can probably plug right into the clay. 
Id also suggest putting some substrate on top of that tiered pyramid on the right side and consider a vining plant that has a trailing growth habit that wont only grow up and maybe nice aroid that wont get too big, like philodendron wend imbe. All of the wood in the tank can take epiphytes, even if its right near the substrate. Also make sure that the plants youre getting are not going to get too big, some of those you have look like they might.
Consider some plants on the floor like jewel orchids or rhizomatic begonias that will provide a little more security wt the open layout.
As is it seems most suited to some of the bolder species that will sit out in the open like terribs or tinctorius
Definitely looking good though


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looks good, only thing im worried about is the pool of water. seems like a dart frog can fall in and drown. other than that it looks good!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks nice. A few things... I would remove some moss and definately ad leaf litter as stated before. Maybe add a coco hut or more plants on the main floor for more hiding places. Also some more plants on the background would make it look nicer. Also how deep is the pool of water? That could pose an issue if it's too deep or doesn't have easy access in and out.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am planning on putting a lot more leaf litter on it as the tank settles and before any frogs go in there. As far as the pool, it is filled with gravel so the depth is only a couple of millimeters at most, so that won't be an issue. I am also getting some bromeliads for the back and the vines already started to take. I also plan on putting a couple of tree fern poles on the ground to offer some visual obstacles for the frogs. I will update it as it gets finished. Thanks guys!


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just an update on how its settling in. I added some tree fern totems and growing some vines and riccia on them. Still not sure what I want to get. Maybe a group of terribilis. I would love some pumilios but it seems that they are not too fond of living in groups, am I right?


----------

